# Sticky  Trail access & legal wheeling *PLEASE READ*



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

On the other Offroad Forums I am a member of, it's a generally accepted rule that you don't publicly POST the exact trail locations of places you wheel. _(Obviously this doesn't apply to big offroad parks or large, well-established recreation areas like Paragon, Moab, Pine Barrons, Rubicon, etc.)_
The idea being that LEGAL public wheeling spots are being shut down left and right and that publicly posting directions on the internet to places that are still legally open will undoubtedly result in overuse and (usually) closure. For planning trail rides, etc. it is generally best to map out a public meeting area a bit off the trail and have the person in the know lead you in. *This does not mean "we" are keeping the trails a secret!* It just means that we _should take it to IM's and use some discression_ so we don't inadvertently get our favorite local trails overrun, misused, and closed.
This may not be as big an issue out West (yet), but here in New England, the future of wheeling is private land since the few public trails left are being shut down at an alarming pace despite the best efforts of the 4X4 Community.
If you are unfamiliar with the intense work underway to secure public land for 4x4 vehicles, I'd suggest you do some reading at the following...
http://forum.neow.net/index.php?showforum=7
http://www.ec4wda.org/
http://www.nea4wd.org/
http://www.sharetrails.org/

Also, much like "Street racing" we won't be condoning *any* illegal wheeling activities. Since this rule already exists in the context of street racing I don't think it's any issue to enforce it here as well.
So...
*Rule #1 - Please, do not post names of trails that belies their location in the trail name. We are doing all we can to keep renegades from destroying what little we have left.
Rule #2 - Absolutely NO illegal wheeling activities will be tolerated on the board.*


_Modified by Sporin at 1:57 PM 10-17-2006_


----------

